# Grab Taxi Service



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I use Grab and Uber a lot here. So far all has been pretty good.

However I had to use GrabTaxi because no cars were available. My Grab app is linked to a credit card and costs are usually charged to my account, no problems.

However the taxi driver said that the accound did not work for the taxi service and I had to pay cash, it sounded reasonable and I did.

However I got a receipt fro my credit card charge from Grab.

I filed a complaint and the driver simply denied that he charged me any cash. As far as Grab was concerned that was the end of it.

It was only 200 p so not worth chasing any further and since it is so far an isolated incident I will not blame Grab for the issue.

If asked for cash pay I will ask for a receipt (I need it for my work expense account. lol) and will take a picture making sure the driver knows if my account is charged that I have proof and will be formally complaining.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Sounds like that driver figured out how to make a little extra on the side. He probably figures that most are like you stated "not really worth the effort to complain" about it so he will get away with it till someone actually does file.

Fred


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

One time I used Grab in Manila. The driver said, pay me extra 50 p for Grab service.
I laughed but paid it.
Another time I used them was when Grab itself said they had error in posting the transaction and they wanted me to pay 80p from me bank account!!
I deleted their app and left the Philippines!
They all are dishonest?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Unreliable Service*

About two months ago I went to a local mall for the specific reason of trying "Grab" for the first time just for fun one way going home.
When ready to leave the mall I used my brand new Grab account on my phone. Typed in the origin and destination. My ride was instantly confirmed with the peso amount that would be owed and that my driver "by name and cell number" would arrive in no more than 10 minutes. So far so good.

Well, thirty minutes later and I'm outside in the predesignated pick up area and still no Grab car. So I contact this clown two times by text and he finally replied that where I was going was "out of coverage area." (This idiot must have worked for one of the hopeless cell phone companies.) I let him know that where I was going was confirmed and was indeed a place he could go. But nope--still out of coverage area.

In the end I had to take a two public jeepnies to get home thanks to this mindless dwebe. Once home I email the Grab company and relayed what had transpired and gave the drivers name as well. I'm hoping that he's back at the phone company now making dumb recordings to frustrate users there.

The thing is, Grab and Uber are international companies operating in many countries with pretty good reputations. But one must remember where we are here. No matter what, the Philippines continues to be a land where NOTHING is reliable or dependable. Ya must have a good sense of humor or carry a loaded Colt 45 at all times .


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

A nice rort if you can get away with it, as he did on this occasion. Will heed your advice should I ever use them.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

I think you could use them but keeping in mind that you could stop once your alarm go off.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

pronse said:


> I think you could use them but keeping in mind that you could stop once your alarm go off.


Yup, we have all been down that track. Simply, taxis can be exactly the same. DRIVER "Where are you going sir?" ME "Makati". DRIVER/" that will be an extra 100 Pesos" ME "Why?"
DRIVER "Oh bad traffic Sir" ME "but you have the meter on and you get paid" DRIVER "No meter Sir" ME "So how much to Robinsons in Makati?" DRIVER "500 Pesos sir plus the extra hundred for bad traffic." ME "I can go to the the airport for 500 with a tip." DRIVER "That's my price Sir because of bad traffic." ME "On your bike then mate, bye." 
NEW CABBIE. ME "Meter Sir?" CABBIE "Yes Sir." About PHP300 on the meter and a PHP 50 tip for the driver. Both happy.
I have stepped out of a cab in my early days because the driver failed to turn the meter on after a few hundred meters and when you question them the simply say no meter....... Let me out! I learnt quickly 7 years ago to ask for the meter straight up and 90 percent say yes and get their tip. Have to add though that at 2 am on Rizal Avenue after vacating a mercenary cabbie the next can be hard to find.
Excuse my rant on cabbies.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Steve, when it comes to cabbies, whatever is comfortable to both is ok with me. 
Think of it, the authorities are always behind when it comes to setting the rate and we get it cheap no matter what those drivers try.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

pronse said:


> Steve, when it comes to cabbies, whatever is comfortable to both is ok with me.
> Think of it, the authorities are always behind when it comes to setting the rate and we get it cheap no matter what those drivers try.


That's debatable pronse, perhaps I read your msg the wrong way but for me This, the Philippines is my chosen country for many good reasons that definitely outweigh the bad, 1/ being my life choice with a my Filipino partner and 2/ a cheap place to live.

While I realise that free enterprise is a staple in PH. and I will willingly pay the going local rates for any services I totally refuse to be taken advantage of. Yes agree with:

"Think of it, the authorities are always behind when it comes to setting the rate and we get it cheap no matter what those drivers try."

The authorities do set the rates for taxis. It's called a meter.

But pronse remember there are westerners living on a budget and every peso can count no different to locals why should those that can afford set a precedent for those that can't?
Painting westerners as wealthy? Would you let this happen to you in your own country? Certainly not and simply on principle I will wait an hour to get the correct fare and then tip if if the driver was honest etc.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Steve,
You are in for some fun when you get here full time. Whist you are right and I have the same views, they do not! I will send you PM with an update.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Excessive Use Of Horns*

Asia in general is known for it excessive use of horns by drivers. I read an article somewhere several years ago that linked honking the horn with the bottom line amount we pay for a taxi. Meaning, the horn in a taxi was connected to the meter. Thus the more the driver used the horn, the more the fare jumps (on the meter) unnoticed by the paying passenger. The article was written about taxi's in Manila. If that was ever true I wonder if that still might be the case with at least some metered cabs? Almost 15 years residency here now has taught that these people will do just about anything to get money.

Another part of that article was about getting into a taxi and have the driver tell you - Oh Sir, sorry, that's too far for me to go. Or Sorry, I'm not going that way!
The article said to get even with an idiot driver like that rather than to get out and slam the door in anger, one should get out and just leave the door open so he has to haul is sorry tail out of the car and walk around to close the door himself.

I'll bet there are almost countless visitors and expats that have had to deal with strange and or dishonest taxi drivers in Manila and elsewhere in the country.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Have had very similar experiences with Taxis here and indeed in Thailand, they are equal if not worse. We waited at Manila airport for 20 minutes before there was a driver would take us to our hotel with the meter on!
Your assessment of what they will do to drag money out of you is indeed correct. After a couple of months of house improvements/repairs, I am so glad it is just about finished. I am just totally over their poor service, poor work standard and efforts to rob you, even when you have already treated them very fairly. I think they see that as a signal to rob more, as you are weak?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> Have had very similar experiences with Taxis here and indeed in Thailand, they are equal if not worse. We waited at Manila airport for 20 minutes before there was a driver would take us to our hotel with the meter on!
> Your assessment of what they will do to drag money out of you is indeed correct. After a couple of months of house improvements/repairs, I am so glad it is just about finished. I am just totally over their poor service, poor work standard and efforts to rob you, even when you have already treated them very fairly. I think they see that as a signal to rob more, as you are weak?


Exactly spot on. Kindness and fair play is taken for and seen as weakness and stupidity. Thus you (we) are thought of as an easy mark. Happens in all facets of life and business dealings here. Bad enough all the time that one starts to wonder if living here is really worth the effort. If we stay then we learn to deal with it and not allow ourselves to be used or taken advantage of.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> Hi Steve,
> You are in for some fun when you get here full time. Whist you are right and I have the same views, they do not! I will send you PM with an update.


Hey Ron, while not so new to PH as others are I think I have spent enough time to work things out, we lived in Manila for 14 months, Paniman in Cam Sur for 6 months and Cagayan for 5 months and 4 or 5 - 4 to 6 week holidays over the years, in saying this there are far more astute members with more experience than me and that's why I am here.

The cab/bus/car hire thing will go away when we settle as like most others we will purchase a car and a couple of motorbikes. My next surprise will be the extensions and reno's and there have been many contributors here with great info on that topic.

As Asian Spirit wisely states: "If we stay then we learn to deal with it and not allow ourselves to be used or taken advantage of."

We are all still learning until the day we die.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Asian Spirit said:


> .....
> 
> Another part of that article was about getting into a taxi and have the driver tell you - Oh Sir, sorry, that's too far for me to go. Or Sorry, I'm not going that way!
> The article said to get even with an idiot driver like that rather than to get out and slam the door in anger, one should get out and just leave the door open so he has to haul is sorry tail out of the car and walk around to close the door himself.
> ...


Works best on rainy days.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> We are all still learning until the day we die.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Amen to that one Steve. The idea here is to learn as much as we can, as easily as we can, and as quickly as we can -- so that we can live as long as we can.
We all hafta meet our make one day but I'm in no particular hurry to say "Howdy" any sooner than I have to.

Actually, you are probably in a better position to give good advice using your time spent here opposed to a lot of us old timers. The strange and even the dangerous things around the country largely go unnoticed by us as we take them for granted and very seldom see or think about those things. While you are not new, but still new enough for the oddities to stand out when you're out and about.

To be fair to that Grab company I'm gonna have to give them another try one of these days. It just irked me before as my daughter and I had gone for the fun of it and having to take jeepneys in 90f + weather took the fun out of it when we were both tired and ready to get home for dinner.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

As they say AS, we are here for a good time, not a long time.


----------



## 74Jedi (Dec 27, 2017)

I have used Grab many times around Angeles City with no problems.

As usual, if something does NOT seem right with the Driver then Exit the vehicle as soon as possible. Some locals always expect to roll foreigners for money.


----------

